# bad night with a happy ending!



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

I was on vacation this weekend and poor mom had such a crazy night! Our first Nigerian doe had a little boy just fine and then started pushing for baby number 2. There was a bubble but no progress. Mom doesn't really know how and what to feel for so after almost 3 hrs the vet came out (sac was intact till just before the vet got there). Took almost 20 mins to align and pull the little guy out but by the grace of god he survived. Mommy and babies are doing great and I'm taking my mom up to another farm so she can get some lessons!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my I'm so glad your mom had the foresight to go ahead and call the vet. Even more glad you ended up with two beautiful little babies. Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute little guys! Glad everything worked out.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay Mom! Great job!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So cute! Next time don't go on vacation when your does are due to kid! :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cute lil guy. Ya need to take your mom out for lunch.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh I know! She was probably cursing me the whole night! Adorable guys one like mama and one like daddy! And they already sold! Thanks all!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh they are SO precious! And SO much color variation too! (I love color!)


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Abra said:


> Oh they are SO precious! And SO much color variation too! (I love color!)


I am I'm love with the color since 4 of the first six were almost all black!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful kids! I'm glad everything turned out fine!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks, me too!


----------

